#ubuntu-pk 2011-02-25
<JanKinz> shani
<JanKinz> faisal?
#ubuntu-pk 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> download this http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
#ubuntu-pk 2013-02-20
<BilDroid> Hi
#ubuntu-pk 2015-02-17
<rhct> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-24
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on 14.04 LTS, apache2 is not loading envvars. Secondly, its responses are not able to reach destination(s) outside of this server. how do I troubleshoot this ?
#ubuntu-pk 2017-02-25
<fiter> Nice to see a page like this from Pakistanis
<fiter> In our country many few people are using ubuntu.
